# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Hox the last ship court le guilledou...!

## Tetedebug

Salut les colverts !
 Je viens vous présenter mon premier jeu que je développe depuis plusieurs mois dans mon coin : Hox the last ship, un runner game narratif, et j'insiste sur le narratif !
 Le mode principal est le mode histoire. Vous démarrez sur une carte, et vous devez choisir votre route pour atteindre le dernier vaisseau. Au cours de son voyage, Hox rencontrera des survivants qui lui en apprendront plus sur le monde via des dialogues interactifs.
 Ils pourront aussi le conseiller sur la route à prendre ou compromettre sa quête. Vous devrez tout au long du jeu choisir de nouvelles routes et gérer vos rencontres avec les survivants, ce qui vous permettra d'accéder à differentes fins. J'ai pas l'intention de vous proposer un scénario manichéen, il y aura beaucoup de possibilités, et un même chemin ne se conclura pas sur la même fin selon votre façon d'aborder les survivants.
 Le mode histoire sera court afin de favoriser le nombre de possibilités et donc une meilleure rejouabilité.

 Il y aura aussi un mode Arcade pour les accros du scoring.
 J'ai decidé de démarrer par un runner game afin de rester réaliste tout en apportant ce que j'aime dans le jeu video, un scénar' riche plein de surprises.
 Je viens de lancer une campagne de financement sur Indiegogo pour acquérir les licences pro Unity et m'y consacrer à plein temps.
 Hox est prévu sur PC et smartphone (android), si le projet vous intéresse, vous pouvez me soutenir sur Indiegogo, ou voter pour mon jeu sur Greenlight (ou les deux hé hé). Mais surtout n'hésitez pas à me donner vos avis.
 Le premier trailer du jeu ne présente qu'un apercu du jeu, il y aura plus de diversité dans les maps et les enemis rencontrés, avec en prime la chance de voir ma tête de bug...



 Liens :
Indiegogo
Greenlight

 TetedeBUG

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## CanardConnard

Ça a l'air pas mal, mais je trouve les combats contre les monstres un peu rapides/répétitifs. Après c'est qu'un trailer, c'est sans doute différent dans le jeu avec des monstres différents,etc... J'aime bien la musique. Je t'ai supporté sur Greenlight  ::):

----------


## Tylers

Ca semble très sympa. Quelles sont les évolutions que tu penses apporter au jeu si t'es financé par rapport a ce qu'on voit sur ton trailer ?

----------


## M0zArT

Bravo mec, beau boulot !
J'ai supporté sur GreenLight et je serais carrément pour une version PC compatible manette xbox 360/clavier.
Effectivement les ennemis n'ont pas l'air difficile à tuer mais si c'est un runner, ça me parait normal (j'avoue que ça me perturbait au départ, mais l'esprit du jeu c'est de tracer, pas de faire des combats - je pense que les ennemis ne doivent être considérés que comme des obstacles ?).
Sinon j'avais direct reconnu la musique de Igorrr, et ça, ça envoie du pâté !  ::):

----------


## GROquiK

Belle initiative, qui a l'air déjà bien avancée. C'est vrai que les monstres ne semblent être qu'une formalité, il faudrait qu'ils puissent au moins ralentir le joueur. J'aime bien l'esprit "no dlc payant" et j'aime encore plus l'esprit "débloquer du contenu à la force de vos poignets" !  ::rolleyes::  Bravo mec, respect et bonne chance  :;):

----------


## Tetedebug

Plop !

Merci pour vos retours, La difficulté des monstres viendra de leurs variétés et de leurs disposition dans les niveaux, Le Rhino nécessite un nombre d'attaque qui diffères selon la vitesse de Hox, il est plus difficile à tuer à vitesse lente qu'à très grande vitesse. Le prochain monstre lancera un projectile qu'il faudra esquiver avant de pouvoir l'attaquer ou l’éviter. Les monstres qui ralentissent c'est encor un autre type mais j'en ai assez dit ^^.

----------


## Djinn42

Bon courage pour ton projet coincoin. Les canards sont derrière toi.
Si, si, juste derrière.
ALORS COURS !

----------


## M0zArT

En tout cas la patte graphique est vraiment sympa  :;):

----------


## GROquiK

Yeah, good news !

----------


## JudaGrumme

Ca a l'air pas mal intéressant ton petit jeu. En revanche tu devrais peut-être faire relire les textes en anglais, m'a semblé voir quelques fautes assez visibles  ::):

----------


## Calvitruc

C'est voté.

----------


## ZupaleX

J'adore l'aspect graphique du truc. Le concept aussi est assez sympa. Pour le moment les mouvement du héro ne semble pas très fluide mais je ne sais pas si ça vient de la vidéo ou du fait que ce soit un WIP :-)
Bon courage à toi !

----------


## mamieyannick

Hey, c'est pas mal !
La musique, la papatte graphique itou, itou. Par contre, le trailer est un peu long et répétitif. A mon avis, tu pourrais en mettre moins et nous montrer ce qu'il se passe quand tu rates une marche ou un mob...
En tous cas, je te soutiens !  :;):

----------


## Naeregwen

Ce jeu à l'air vraiment sympa.
Il a une patte graphique séduisante, mélée à une ambiance post apo qui colle bien avec le gadget du boost. Le gameplay agrémenté des phases de combats donne un petit plus. Je n'aime pas trop les runner game, mais je supporte ton initiative, entre autre sur greenlight.
Bravo !

----------


## Rhusehus

Vraiment joli, l'idée est bien et le background rend curieux. Bon courage mec !

----------


## edenwars

Ayez, ait voté sur greenlight.


La version android ne me botte pas des masses.


Bonne chance pour ton projet.

----------

